# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسألة هل صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في "الفتاوى الكبرى" (2/261/ط العلمية): في امرأة لها ورد بالليل تصليه، فتعجز عن القيام في بعض الأوقات، فقيل لها: إن صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم، فهل هو صحيح؟ .
الجواب:
 نعم صحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال: «صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم»، لكن إذا كان عادته أنه يصلي قائما، وإنما قعد لعجزه، فإن الله يعطيه أجر القائم. لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: «إذا مرض العبد أو سافر كتب له من العمل ما كان يعمله وهو صحيح مقيم»، فلو عجز عن الصلاة كلها لمرض كان الله يكتب له أجرها كله؛ لأجل نيته وفعله بما قدر عليه، فكيف إذا عجز عن أفعالها؟

----------


## أبو مريم السني

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد بن يوسف آل مظهر

أرجوا التوضيح ، لم أستطع التفريق هنا بين  إن صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم ، وبين  إذا كان عادته أنه يصلي قائما، وإنما قعد لعجزه، فإن الله يعطيه أجر القائم . جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> أرجوا التوضيح ، لم أستطع التفريق هنا بين إن صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم ، وبين إذا كان عادته أنه يصلي قائما، وإنما قعد لعجزه، فإن الله يعطيه أجر القائم . جزاكم الله خيرا .


عن عمران بن حُصين -رضي الله عنه- قال: قال لي النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم: ((صلِّ قائما، فإن لم تستطع فجالسا، فإن لم تستطع فعلى جَنْب)) رواه البخاري (1117)
قال الشيخ عبد الله البسام -رحمه الله- في توضيح الأحكام من بلوغ المرام، فيما يؤخذ من الحديث:
"ما تقدَّم هو حكم الصلاة المكتوبة، أما النافلة فتصح قاعدًا، ولو من دون عذر، لكن بعذر أجرها تام، وبدون عذر على النصف من أجر صلاة القائم، لما جاء في صحيح البخاري من حديث عمران بن حُصين قال: سألتُ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلَّم عن صلاة الرَّجُل وهو قاعد، فقال: ((من صلى قائما فهو أفضل، ومن صلَّى قاعدا فله نصف أجر القائم، ومن صلَّى نائمًا فله نصف أجر القاعد)).
قال في ((فتح الباري)): حكى ابن التين وغيره، عن أبي عبيد وابن الماجشون وإسماعيل القاضي وغيرهم، أنَّ هذا الحديث محمول على المتنفِّل، وكذا نقله الترمذي عن الثوريّ".
وقال في موضع آخر من توضيح الأحكام:
"جواز الصلاة قاعدا، فإن كان ذلك في فرض، فلا يكون إلا عند العجز عن القيام، أو المشقة منه، وإن كان في نفل، فجائز حتى مع القدرة على القيام، إلا أنه إذا كان بدون عذر، فأجره على النصف من صلاة القائم، وإن كان من عذر، فأجره تام، إن شاء الله تعالى".
جاء من حديث أبي موسى -رضي الله عنه-، أنَّ النَّبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم قال: ((إذا مرض العبد أو سافر، كُتِب له ما كان يعمل مقيمًا صحيحًا)) [رواه البخاري (2996)]
قال النووي -رحمه الله-: "أجمعت الأمة على أنَّ من عجز عن القيام في الفريضة، صلاها قاعدا، ولا إعادة عليه، ولا ينقص ثوابه؛ للخبر".

----------


## محمد احمد على المدني

> أرجوا التوضيح ، لم أستطع التفريق هنا بين  إن صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم ، وبين  إذا كان عادته أنه يصلي قائما، وإنما قعد لعجزه، فإن الله يعطيه أجر القائم . جزاكم الله خيرا .


من عجز عن القيام لمرض أو نحوه فله أن يصلي على حسب استطاعته ولا ينقص من أجره شيء سواء كان في الصلاة الفريضة أو النافلة ولا فرق بدليل قوله تعالى(( إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم أجر غير ممنون )) أي منقوص ومقطوع 
وأما من لم يعجز عن القيام فإن كانت صلاته مفرضة فلا تصح إلا بالقيام (( وقوموا لله قانتن)) (صل قائما ))
وإن كانت نفلاً فله ان يصلي وقائماً أو قاعداً وفي الأخير له نصف أجر القائم والله أعلم.

----------


## أم هانئ

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%B1&highlight=

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

http://dar-alifta.org/ViewFatwa.aspx...B1%D8%B3%D9%8A

----------

